# Is it true?



## Salty dog (Apr 24, 2011)

That they boo the USA anthem at Canadian hosted hockey games? Or is that just the playoffs?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 24, 2011)

I am sorry to say, there has been that kind of thing happen on both sides of the border. Yes it has happened from time to time, especially between long time rival teams. Both sides have done it for a number of years.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 24, 2011)

It's the same reason you can't ship stuff to Canada without duties and sh!t, they're jealous!


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't follow hockey much but the "finger" incident drew my attention. 

I guy I know owns a team so I've been trying to brush up on the whole thing. Next question is, what's with the "mullet"?


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 24, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> I don't follow hockey much but the "finger" incident drew my attention.
> 
> I guy I know owns a team so I've been trying to brush up on the whole thing. Next question is, what's with the "mullet"?



The mullet's all about business in the front and party in the back.

I lived in Spain for a year in the 90's. I spent most nights out defending the USA. It's a fact of life.

Pesky


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm talking about the "hockey" mullet. Even the dude I know wears one and he doesn't even play!


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## El Pescador (Apr 25, 2011)

Watch "Trail Park Boys" the mulle makes sense...

Pesky


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 26, 2011)

Jim said:


>


 Jim tell me that's not a old pic of you sporting a achy-breaky-big-mistakey cut?


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a group of 14 Canadian's coming in for dinner tonight. They called ahead to see if we'd have the game on.

I said "we sure are"!

I didn't tell him which game we'd have on. PROBABLY THE ONE WHERE THEY DON'T BOO THE NATIONAL ANTHEM!


----------



## echerub (Apr 27, 2011)

Booing anyone's national anthem isn't right. I wish I could say that Canadian fans never did this, but I think there's been a gradual erosion of decency and manners in the population at large over the years.

Is it just me or are people (kids?) not taught anymore to cheer for their team and to also respect the other team as well?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 27, 2011)

It is pretty ignorant if you ask me. I was in the military, and before that was taught a respect by good parents. Home team pride needs to stay that, why the need to boo another countrys National Anthem, wait till the singing is done, and boo the bloody team!! Thats what I did when I went to the games. Ok, I'm done! (Way to go Salty, now I gotta go get a beer befor the game starts!  )


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2011)

We'll be watching the hockey game, they just went from Miller lite to Opus! <---expensive a$$ wine.


----------



## heirkb (Apr 27, 2011)

echerub said:


> Booing anyone's national anthem isn't right.


 
I wouldn't generalize that absolutely. If I was Congolese in the late 1800's, I'd boo the hell out of the Belgians. Just an example...
In the case of a sports match, you're right that it's not "good manners".


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 27, 2011)

Holy Crap! Overtime! Time to break out the good beer!


----------



## Forlan (Apr 29, 2011)

Rivals are Rivals buddy . . . !!!
That is why there is too much action in the game between US and CA.
BTW the haircut by the boy is CoOl . . .


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the disrespect is despicable, it would stop pretty fast if all the players on all the teams would walk out of the arena.

The loss of sportsmanship accross all sports is regretable.


*sports·man·ship*

&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;sp&#596;rts



m&#601;n&#716;&#643;&#618;p, &#712;spo&#650;rts-/ 

 Show Spelled[*spawrts*-m_uh



_n-ship, *spohrts*-] 

 Show IPA 
*noun *1. the character, practice, or skill of a sportsman. 

2. sportsmanlike conduct, as fairness, courtesy, being a cheerful loser, etc. 



*Origin: *
173545; sportsman + -ship


Dictionary.com Unabridged 
Based on the Random House Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2011. 

.sportsman (&#712;sp&#596;&#720;tsm&#601;n) 

 _n _, _pl _-men 1. a man who takes part in sports, esp of the outdoor type 2. a person who exhibits qualities highly regarded in sport, such as fairness, generosity, observance of the rules, and good humour when losing 'sportsman-like


----------



## cnochef (Apr 29, 2011)

Jaromir Jagr was the undisputed heavyweight king of the hockey mullet, until he cut those flowing locks.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 29, 2011)

This is really an issue of the fans, and not the actual players, right? Sportsmanship is more about the players and their attitutudes then it is about the fans. I would have to imagine there are some US citizens on the Canadians, and some Canadian citizens on the US teams they play against. The Canadian fans booing the US national anthem are basically booing some if their own players I would think. Seems ignorant, but compared to some European-based soccer fans it's pretty mild. I've never really understood why fans take sports so seriously. The athletes are paid pros and get moved from team to team, so most are quite a bit more level-headed then the supporters.


----------



## moggi1964 (May 1, 2011)

You should try a Celtic v Rangers match in Glasgow! IF they were just booing anthems (which we only play at international games in Europe and not at every bloody game like they do in the USA - a pet peeve of mine but there you go) then that would be fine by most folk but it's the nail bombs in the mail and the violence inside and out side the grounds that is just too much. I grew up a Celtic supporter and still am but I never likes the sectarianism.

There is a lot more respect in Rugby which is my game of choice; that respect is both on the pitch and off it. You don't see a bunch of rugby players trying to intimidate a referee; they behave like meek lams when the referee calls them over


----------

